# WHY in only AP CIRCLE ?



## Rockstar11 (Sep 9, 2015)

*WHY in only AP CIRCLE ? BSNL minimum broadband speed to 2 mbps*

BBG Combo ULD 675 upto 2 Mbps till 10 GB, 512 Kbps beyond

for other pan india upto 2 Mbps till 1 GB, 512 Kbps beyond ? that's not fair.. we are paying same money. 

Do they think we’re idiots?

JAAGO GRAHAK JAAGO


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 10, 2015)

Moved from BSNL for similar reasons & and absolutely abysmal customer care(if you can even call it that). They'll make it for the rest of India when their infrastructure is ready I guess. The infra for making the base speed 4 times might not be nation wide & hence this.


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2015)

Because ACT Fibernet is present in Andhra Pradesh.

They provide 30 mbps with 50 GB FUP for something like Rs. 1000.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 10, 2015)

Shoot a Feedback Mail to New BSNL CMD, Who is better at doing work than talking. cmdbsnl@bsnl.co.in
Trust me his efforts in the last 8 months is worth praising. 

aayi shapath.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2015)

BSNL will increase minimum Bandwidth speed to 2Mbps for Pan India from 1st of October,2015 as per newspaper news.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> BSNL will increase minimum Bandwidth speed to 2Mbps for Pan India from 1st of October,2015 as per newspaper news.


With added 1 GB FUP for all circles except their "holy" Hyderabad/AP region.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> With added 1 GB FUP for all circles except their "holy" Hyderabad/AP region.



Just to watch what will they do with other plans,or for specific,the Plan I am under now.
BSNL BBG Home Combo ULD1445.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Just to watch what will they do with other plans,or for specific,the Plan I am under now.
> BSNL BBG Home Combo ULD1445.



You already are on a better plan as per BSNL's standards. No increase for you. Lower plans get pre FUP speeds increased to 2 mbps and 1 GB is the FUP limit unless stated otherwise. Post FUP, its still 512 kbps crap.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You already are on a better plan as per BSNL's standards. No increase for you. Lower plans get pre FUP speeds increased to 2 mbps and 1 GB is the FUP limit unless stated otherwise. Post FUP, its still 512 kbps crap.




Holy sh!t for this crap,just now I also surfed the sites and saw.
What is the effect or utility of such 2Mbps bandwidth for BSNL broadband???????

Fully crapware organisation.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Holy sh!t for this crap,just now I also surfed the sites and saw.
> What is the effect or utility of such 2Mbps bandwidth for BSNL broadband???????
> 
> Fully crapware organisation.



That's BSNL saying "*Babaji Ka Thullu*" to all who got their hopes high.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2015)

ico said:


> Because ACT Fibernet is present in Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> They provide 30 mbps with 50 GB FUP for something like Rs. 1000.



Thats it.. I am shifting to Hyderabad .. !


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Moved from BSNL for similar reasons & and absolutely abysmal customer care(if you can even call it that). They'll make it for the rest of India when their infrastructure is ready I guess. The infra for making the base speed 4 times might not be nation wide & hence this.



hmm..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Thats it.. I am shifting to Hyderabad .. !



ACT Fibernet provides 40 MBPS with 100GB FUP for Rs.1200. Post FUP 3 MBPS unlimited...


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Thats it.. I am shifting to Hyderabad .. !



Better shift to Gurgaon, Spectranet over there provides 100mbps NO FUP for 2k a month or 50mbps NO FUP for 1200 a month. 
FTTH Broadband | Ftth Internet | High Speed Internet | Fiber To The Home


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Better shift to Gurgaon, Spectranet over there provides 100mbps NO FUP for 2k a month or 50mbps NO FUP for 1200 a month.
> FTTH Broadband | Ftth Internet | High Speed Internet | Fiber To The Home



I think Spectranet should come to Hyderabad, then there will be real Broadband war between BSNL vs. ACT Fibernet vs. Spectranet...
Who will win finally?...


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 11, 2015)

^
BSNL, seriously?
Well, ACT is a notch lower than Spectranet IMO because of the FUP.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> I think Spectranet should come to Hyderabad, then there will be real Broadband war between BSNL vs. ACT Fibernet vs. Spectranet...
> Who will win finally?...



The consumer in AP circle would win, rest of India would loose.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 11, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> I think Spectranet should come to Hyderabad, then there will be real Broadband war between BSNL vs. ACT Fibernet vs. Spectranet...
> Who will win finally?...


Spectranet left Hyderabad 2 years back. ACT killed their broadband business 3 years back and sent them home.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 14, 2015)

ico said:


> Because ACT Fibernet is present in Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> They provide 30 mbps with 50 GB FUP for something like Rs. 1000.



....

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> That's BSNL saying "*Babaji Ka Thullu*" to all who got their hopes high.



its not at all fare..why people paying same money going to enjoy more benefits compared to other people in other districts..so disappointed with bsnl bb.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> ACT Fibernet provides 40 MBPS with 100GB FUP for Rs.1200. Post FUP 3 MBPS unlimited...



very nice plan


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2015)

I thought the topic was "WHY in only AP CIRCLE ?" , why all of you are discussing plans?? Even I want to know why act is providing that plans only in Hyderabad and not in India's major IT hub Bangalore....


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> I thought the topic was "WHY in only AP CIRCLE ?" , why all of you are discussing plans?? Even I want to know why act is providing that plans only in Hyderabad and not in India's major IT hub Bangalore....



Being an ISP is not easy, specially through fiber optics, ACT is I guess expanding as I see them in multiple city, I guess they see Hyderabad as a densely populated internet savvy spot...


----------



## swatkats (Sep 19, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> I thought the topic was "WHY in only AP CIRCLE ?" , why all of you are discussing plans?? Even I want to know why act is providing that plans only in Hyderabad and not in India's major IT hub Bangalore....


There are two reasons to this, According to a guy who is now shifted from Hyderabad ACT to Bangalore ACT office.

- Bangaloreans Earn a lot than People in Hyderabad, hence the exorbitant prices. Cost of living = Higher cost of maintenance. 
- LCO's have become a PITA for ACT to expand and to run their operations.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> its not at all fare..why people paying same money going to enjoy more benefits compared to other people in other districts..so disappointed with bsnl bb.



Reservation and privilege system


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

This actually what you got all over the India. Just a simple comparison of speeds of hydreabad to other cities will show that for a similar price we are getting below threshold speed.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 3, 2015)

1 GB khatam hone wali hai...


----------



## swatkats (Oct 4, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> 1 GB khatam hone wali hai...


How many of you whiners mailed CMD like i suggested here: *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194790-why-only-ap-circle.html#post2256334


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's BSNL saying "*Babaji Ka Thullu*" to all who got their hopes high.



right


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 29, 2015)

now BSNL to launch Broadband combo unlimited plan Rs.1091 in Chennai
 speeds upto 8Mbps for the first 60 GB of data and beyond that unlimited usage at 512 Kbps. 


aur humein upto   2   Mbps   till   1   GB,   512   Kbps beyond diye jaa rahe ahi... (PAN INDIA)

- - - Updated - - -

BSNL broadband plans in Faridabad service area of Haryana circle

BBG ULD 599 
2 Mbps upto 10GB, 512 Kbps beyond

BBG ULD 799
4 Mbps upto 20GB,512 Kbps beyond

BBG Speed ULD 991
8 Mbps upto 50GB,512 Kbps beyond


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2015)

Details of the newly launched FTTH plans:


 S.N. ParticularsFibro   BBG ULD      945CS30Fibro     BBG ULD      1091CS31Fibro     BBG ULD      1441CS32Fibro     BBG ULD      1891CS33 1 Bandwidth (Download Speed)*10 Mbps upto 30GB,1 Mbps**10 Mbps upto 50GB, 1Mbps**10 Mbps upto 100GB,1 Mbps**24 Mbps upto 50 GB,1 Mbps* 2 ApplicabilityAll users in Bathinda SSA of Punjab circle onlyAll users in Bathinda SSA ofPunjab circle onlyAll users in Bathinda SSA ofPunjab circle onlyAll users in Bathinda SSA ofPunjab circle only3Monthly Charges (Rs)945109114411891




BSNL launches new FTTH plans with speeds up to 24 Mbps in Bhatinda


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 29, 2015)

swatkats said:


> There are two reasons to this, According to a guy who is now shifted from Hyderabad ACT to Bangalore ACT office.
> 
> - Bangaloreans Earn a lot than People in Hyderabad, hence the exorbitant prices. Cost of living = Higher cost of maintenance.
> - LCO's have become a PITA for ACT to expand and to run their operations.


Bangaloreans Earn a lot than People in Hyderabad??? lol what...???  my cousin recently shifted from Bangalore to Hyderabad from 12lakh package to 15 lakh package.....do a research before saying something absurd...

- - - Updated - - -

most of the people here in IT are given somewhere around 3-5 L INR package where 90% of the money goes for cost of living, cant save money here...


----------



## swatkats (Oct 31, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Bangaloreans Earn a lot than People in Hyderabad??? lol what...???  my cousin recently shifted from Bangalore to Hyderabad from 12lakh package to 15 lakh package.....do a research before saying something absurd...


At least bother to read the whole thing. It is according to a guy who works in ACT. 

Read properly before posting absurd replies in the first place. 


Now posting opinions from Insiders have become a Sin here.


----------



## vinaitec (Dec 19, 2015)

*Again in AP,* BSNL new plans  ‘Fibro Combo ULD 645 CS34 ’ and ‘Fibro Combo ULD 1045 CS35’ ..Fibro Combo ULD 645 CS34 broadband plan offers 10Mbps speed up to 50GB and 1Mbps beyond 50GB. While *Fibro Combo ULD 1045 offers 40Mbps speed upto 100GB and 4Mbps speed after 100GB limit*.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2015)

vinaitec said:


> *Again in AP,* BSNL new plans  ‘Fibro Combo ULD 645 CS34 ’ and ‘Fibro Combo ULD 1045 CS35’ ..Fibro Combo ULD 645 CS34 broadband plan offers 10Mbps speed up to 50GB and 1Mbps beyond 50GB. While *Fibro Combo ULD 1045 offers 40Mbps speed upto 100GB and 4Mbps speed after 100GB limit*.


Will never happen in Kolkata,how much we dream of.
Not even after 100 years or so.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 20, 2015)

I really doubt if AP is in India


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2015)

Boycott BSNL Broadband all over India. That's the only way they would raise the bar across all states.


----------



## swatkats (Dec 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> Boycott BSNL Broadband all over India. That's the only way they would raise the bar across all states.


Since you've given a call. I'm sure by the end of December'15 at least 50 Lakh broadband customers would quit BSNL and start using 2G/3G connections. 


You're dealing with lazy idiots who do not have the time to shoot an email to PMO, Telecom ministry, BSNL Top brass.. No offence, I get a laugh everytime on forums when i see posts like yours.

- - - Updated - - -



vinaitec said:


> *Again in AP,* BSNL new plans  ‘Fibro Combo ULD 645 CS34 ’ and ‘Fibro Combo ULD 1045 CS35’ ..Fibro Combo ULD 645 CS34 broadband plan offers 10Mbps speed up to 50GB and 1Mbps beyond 50GB. While *Fibro Combo ULD 1045 offers 40Mbps speed upto 100GB and 4Mbps speed after 100GB limit*.


finally bsnl
AP circle sent a proposal on 04-12-15 to Delhi brass asking for introduction of new plans and they okayed it. Every circle head should send such proposals and get them accepted.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 20, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Since you've given a call. I'm sure by the end of December'15 at least 50 Lakh broadband customers would quit BSNL and start using 2G/3G connections.
> 
> 
> You're dealing with lazy idiots who do not have the time to shoot an email to PMO, Telecom ministry, BSNL Top brass.. No offence, I get a laugh everytime on forums when i see posts like yours.
> ...



Lets shoot mail..


----------

